# BEST WAY TO INCREASE CO2??



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

HELLO!!,

I have a 150gal high tank. I am going through a 20lb CO2 canister about once a month. It seems that the CO2 never shuts off and the ph is always struggling to decrease. What is the best powered diffuser there is? Right now I have a regular glass diffuser underneath my Eheim intake. Lots of burps and I do not think the CO2 dispersion is that great.

ANY INPUT WOULD BE APPRECIATED!!!! Best powered diffuser...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

For a tank that sized with a cannister flter an in-line CO2 reactor would be most efficient, and being placted outside the tank hidden too. There are plans for DIY reactors on this site if you do a search or one of the commercially available ones will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Inline reactors work wonderfully. I bet you could easily push that tank to high CO2 levels with a decent inline reactor.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Definitely go with an on line reactor. I recently switched a 29 gal from a hob filter where I was injecting the co2 into the intake to a cannister with an on line reactor, and was able to turn down the co2 flow rate by half. They are very efficient and easy to build/install.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

> Right now I have a regular glass diffuser underneath my Eheim intake


There is no need to use a glass diffuser. It would be better to simply insert the end of the CO2 tube into the Eheim filter intake. In doing so you ensure all the CO2 goes into the filter. Generally speaking, the length of the filtration hose (in and out) and the surface area in the filter will be more than enough to disperse the CO2 into the water stream. If that doesn't work, I would be surprised if an inline CO2 reactor would do any better. Currently, I have CO2 running into a smaller Eheim 2224 at more than 60bpm and there is no burping or gas-locks and it achieves complete dispersal of the CO2.

If you are getting through a #20 tank in 4 weeks, I think there might be some other issues you might check.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like a leak to me. But I agree an external reactor would do you much better. I build my own and pictures of such can be found on my FAQ,


----------

